# Samsung 2443BW - empfehlenswert oder einen anderen TFT ?



## goliath (2. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich interessiere mich zur Zeit für einen 24" TFT, der folgende Eigenschaften mit sich bringen sollte:

- 1920x1200 Pixel
- kein Klavierlack o.ä.
- Pivotfunktion !
- schlierenfrei
- kein Summen o.ä.

Ich bin bei der Suche auf den Samsung 2443BW gestossen:
Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI (LS24MYKABC) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Leider habe ich noch keinen Test o.ä. gefunden (Google usw).

Kann mir jmd. mal nen Tipp geben oder einen vergleichbaren TFT nennen ?

Danke und gruß


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (2. August 2009)

Ich kann dir nur vom kleineren Bruder, dem 2343BW berichten. Habe den Monitor inzwischen seit ca. 1/2 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Am Anfang habe ich auch das Problem festgestellt, dass man ein leisen Brummen hört, wenn man die Helligkeit verringert. Inzwischen hör ich aber gar nichts mehr. Das Brummen wird wohl eh die meiste Zeit von anderen Gräuschen übertönt.
Die Darstellungsqualität finde ich klasse! Natürlich muss man am Anfang einige Zeit verbringen und den Monitor nach seinen Wünschen einstellen, aber das lässt sich nicht vermeiden.
Auf die Pivot-Funktion war ich am Anfang auch total scharf. Bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass die horizontale Auflösung beim Lesen von Dokumenten vollkommen ausreichend ist und einen guten Überblick bietet. Hinzu kommt, dass du bei gedrehtem Display einen größeren Blickwinkel auf den oberen und unteren Rand hast und sich dadurch schon die Farben und Helligkeit verändern. Da ist es dann doch angenehmer 2 Seiten nebeneinander darzustellen. Ich habe die Pivot-Funktion bisher nur zu Testzwecken ausprobiert und wegen der unbefriedigenden Darstellung seither nicht mehr verwendet. Die restlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten (Höhe, Neigung) sind natürlich sehr angenehm.
Für Alternativen kannst du natürlich auch mal bei PRAD | Feature Guide deine Wünsche eingeben und sehen welche Monitore noch in Frage kommen könnten.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## EyeForce (3. August 2009)

genau den gleichen monitor überleg ich mir auch seit tagen zu holen, was mich verwiirt ist das bei der samsung page: 2443BW SyncMaster TFT Displays

50.000kontrast steht, aber bei den verkäufer stellen immer 20.000.
was stimmt jetzt?


----------



## goliath (3. August 2009)

EyeForce schrieb:


> genau den gleichen monitor überleg ich mir auch seit tagen zu holen, was mich verwiirt ist das bei der samsung page: 2443BW SyncMaster TFT Displays
> 
> 50.000kontrast steht, aber bei den verkäufer stellen immer 20.000.
> was stimmt jetzt?



Schreib Samsung doch mal einfach an !!!
Oder kannst du das Benutzerhandbuch auf der Samsung Page evtl. downloaden ?

PS: Mir ist das mit dem Kontrast glaube ich nicht so gaaanz wichtig, sind ja doch eher "Marketingangaben" oder ?


----------



## goliath (3. August 2009)

dubidubidupdidu schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur vom kleineren Bruder, dem 2343BW berichten. Habe den Monitor inzwischen seit ca. 1/2 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.



Hi, danke für deine Hilfe !

Hört sich schon ganz gut an 

Und ich glaube auch, dass das mit dem Brummen nicht so auffällt wenn man Nebengeräusche hat. Allein der PC (eher die HDD) gibt ja auch laufend Geräusche von sich.

Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Wie siehts mit Interpolation aus ?
Ist diese gut gelöst ? Gibts Schwächen ?


----------



## sorcees (3. August 2009)

Hallo, ich hab genau diesen Monitor jetzt seit eine Woche, bin sehr zufrieden.
Fuer mich note: 95%, nur eine Sache wo ich nicht so zufrienden bin ist der Senkrechte blickwinkel, da gibt es ein wenig Farbverlauf, ist aber auch grossenbedingt, 24"ist riesig.

Fazit, ich wurde den 2443BW sofort wieder kaufen, ich hab 261 euro bezahlt.


----------



## EyeForce (3. August 2009)

hab mich bei samsung weiter umgeschaut. 
nach meinem glauben her muss der monitor 20.000 haben da einfach jede seller seite das reinschreibt und bei samsung im text an einer stelle auch steht das er 20.000 hat.

jetzt bin ich auf was anderem gestoßen:T240 SyncMaster TFT Displays

der hat auch ein HDMI anschluss und die restlichen daten sind gleich (auser strom verbrauch)

vllt hol ich mir den T240

@sorcess: hast du auch 20.000 kontrast oder 50.000?


----------



## sorcees (3. August 2009)

Keine ahnung wegen (dynamische) kontrastwerte, war aber viel zu hell eingestellt, ist jetzt aber gut, est gibt viel ein zu stellen.
T240 hab ich mich auch angesehen, aber der rand(klavierlack) und das rote gefiel mir nicht.
Hab separate boxen und brauch deswegen HDMI nicht.


----------



## EyeForce (3. August 2009)

ok da scheint etwas was ich net ganz begriffen habe: wenn mein monitor hmdi unterstüzt bekomm ich mit hdmi dann besseres bild wenn ichs anstöpsel oder besseren sound zur gleichen qualität wie dvi?


----------



## sorcees (3. August 2009)

bild ist gleich, HDMI gibt auch sound weiter, DVI nicht.


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (4. August 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Interpolation aus ?
> Ist diese gut gelöst ? Gibts Schwächen ?




Schwächen bei der Interpolation sehe ich keine. Ich finde sie spitze! Allerdings fehlen mir da Vergleichswerte. Kleinere Auflösungen lasse ich mir auch immer nur mit schwarzen Balken rechts und links anzeigen. Wenn ich an die Röhrenzeiten zurückdenke, sehe ich da keinen großen Unterschied. Auf meinem Laptop werden bei kleineren Auflösungen wirklich nur die entsprechenden Pixel angezeigt. Bei 640x480 hat man da wirklich ein gigantisch großes Bild  Da bin ich über meinen 23" schon sehr froh. Ich liebe ihn!


----------



## klefreak (4. August 2009)

ich habe auch den 2443

--> interpolationsprobleme? sind mir keine Aufgefallen
--> es gibt zb nen modus der die Seitenverhältnisse bei nichtbreitbild beibehält (schwarze Balken..) 
--> hdmi funktioniert theoretisch mittels hdmi/dvi adapter (bei mir mit nem Blueray player getestet, jedoch muckt der monitor da er die 50hz nicht mag ;( --> da wird immer im Hintergrund das Bild angezeigt +"unpassender modus" und nach ner 1/2 minute schaltet der monitor ab ;(
--> geräuschmäßig ist er sehr leis, man hört kein fiepen
--> pivot funktion ist fürn Arsch; 1. braucht man sie nicht (zumindest ich) 2. sind die anschlüsse dermaßen blöd angebracht, dass die beigelegten kabel bei der drehung kurz werden könntn !!
--> höhenverstellung ist super 
--> "niedrigerer" energieverbrauch als konkurrenz soll anscheinend sein...

mfg Klemens

ps: ich weis nicht, ob ich wieder kaufen würde; hat alles seine vor und nachteile

pps: das touchbedienfeld ist auch nur anfangs "cool"


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (4. August 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> pps: das touchbedienfeld ist auch nur anfangs "cool"



Ja, die Touchtasten sind wirklich nicht die große Offenbarung. Aber seit der Einrichtung am Anfang habe ich an den Dingern auch kaum noch rumgespielt. Den An/Aus-Knopf findet man ja dank Leuchte daneben problemlos. Mehr braucht man wirklich nicht. Eigentlich auch fast schade, dass die Software mit aktuellen Grafikkarten nicht funktioniert. Am Anfang habe ich meinen Laptop an den Monitor angeschlossen (Radeon 9700) und mit dem konnte ich sämtlich Einstellungen über die Software vornehmen. Ich war richtig enttäuscht als ich bei meinem neuen PC feststellen musste, dass diese Pfuscher von Samsung nur Uraltgrafikkarten unterstützen


----------



## goliath (5. August 2009)

Hi,

danke für die vielen Antworten 

Habt mich auch schon eigentlich zu 99% überzeugt, aber im Moment scheinen wohl mehrere Leute den 2443BW haben zu wollen, ist bei den günstigsten Lieferanten über geizhals nicht mehr zu bekommmen.

Touchtasten:
Ich denke auch, dass wenn man mal alles einmal richtig eingestellt hat, dass das kein Problem mehr ist !
Dafür habe ich endlich nen TFT der höhenverstellbar ist, KEINEN Klavierlack hat, und 16:10 bietet. Das ist mir eindeutig wichtiger


----------



## EyeForce (5. August 2009)

Samsung Syncmaster 2443BW 24Zoll WideTFT E641976 LS24MYKABC/EDC

ist das biligste was ich gefunden habe, hab aber vorher von der seite noch nie gekauft


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (5. August 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> Habt mich auch schon eigentlich zu 99% überzeugt, aber im Moment scheinen wohl mehrere Leute den 2443BW haben zu wollen, ist bei den günstigsten Lieferanten über geizhals nicht mehr zu bekommmen.



Was würde denn gegen den 2343BW sprechen? Der wäre schon knapp 70€ günstiger zu haben PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW, 23", 2048x1152, VGA, DVI (LS23MYZABC) Es wäre dann halt kein 16:10 sondern ein 16:9 Bildschirm. Dafür kannst du dann FullHD-Videos ohne Balken anschauen (falls du so etwas mal geplant hast). Aber das musst du wissen, wie viel dir das Seitenverhältnis wert ist. Größenmäßig nehmen die beiden sich ja nicht viel (Seitenlänge 2443: 556,2mm vs. Seitenlänge 2343: 554,6 (die Höhe darfst du dann selbst ausrechenen ))


----------



## EyeForce (5. August 2009)

ich fnde das dass 16:9 dagegen spricht, ist zum gamen zu breit und video kann man eig auch strecken (man merkt das dann auch eigentlich nicht) und wenn da ein schwarzer balken ist stört es auch nicht da man sich nach kurzer zeit dran gewöhnt und man auch nicht weniger bild oder sonst was hat


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (5. August 2009)

EyeForce schrieb:


> ich fnde das dass 16:9 dagegen spricht, ist zum gamen zu breit und video kann man eig auch strecken (man merkt das dann auch eigentlich nicht) und wenn da ein schwarzer balken ist stört es auch nicht da man sich nach kurzer zeit dran gewöhnt und man auch nicht weniger bild oder sonst was hat



Ja, über das Seitenverhältnis lässt sich streiten. Da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben. 16:10 ist auch schon sehr schmal. Kommt aber auch darauf an, welchen Abstand man zum Monitor hat. Wobei wir ja noch nicht einmal wissen, was der Threadersteller so alles von seinem Monitor darstellen lassen will. Für überwiegend Officetätigkeiten ist es relativ egal ob 16:9 oder 16:10.


----------



## goliath (5. August 2009)

Hi, also ich hab mir mal im Saturn nen 16:9 Monitor angeschaut (mehr Auswahl an 24" hatten Sie dort nicht stehen ), und das war mir irgendwie zu "wenig", von daher möchte ich schon nen 16:10 TFT haben.

Was ich damit anstellen will ??? Zocken, Inet & nen bißchen Office usw.
Videos gucke ich damit eigentlich nicht, und wenn, dann würden mich die Balken nicht stören denke ich 

ABER der Preis des 2343 ist ja echt  Das ist nen echtes Schnäppchen... bloß nicht schwach werden...


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (5. August 2009)

Tja, da ist die Entscheidung jetzt bei dir. Bei mir war es eigentlich eher genau andersherum. Ich wollte mir den 2243 kaufen, habe dann aber den 2343 für einen vernünftigen Preis beim Saturn gesehen und gleich zugeschlagen. Jetzt habe ich halt eine etwas ungewöhnliche Auflösung (2048x1152). Aber wie gesagt, beim Surfen etc. merkt man das eh nicht und beim Zocken kann man auch problemlos geringere Auflösungen wählen.


----------



## Mörser (6. August 2009)

Ahoy
Nur mal kurz eine eingeschobene Meinung da ich vor kurzem 2 22" gekauft habe.
Zuerst wollte ich 2x den Hanns-G Hi221 D haben, der günstige Preis schien voll zu überzeugen. Es war zu der Zeit nur einer da, also habe ich den mitgenommen und wollte den anderen am nächsten tag mitnehmen.

Leider hat der Hanns-G ein paar Probleme was Kontrast und Farben angeht, es will nicht so recht gut aussehen. Auch die Darstellung von Filmen (Original, HD oder ´runterkonvertiert) und TV (dvbt) ist ein wenig schlechter als bei den etwas teureren konkurrenten.
Es ist nicht wirklich sehr schlecht aber als Spielscreen geht er eher nicht so gut.
Ich habe mich dazu entschieden den Hanns-G als 2ten Bildschirm zu verwenden und als Hauptscreen einen Samsung Syncmaster T220 DVI zu kaufen.
Dieser war die richtige Wahl, der Samsung lässt sich sehr schnell einstellen und macht bei Spielen (Quake III, BF 2/2142, Guild Wars...) und Filmen einen guten Eindruck.
Insgesamt bin ich mit dieser Kombination sehr glücklich, der zweite Bildschirm muss eh kein Luxus sein und für alles was nebenbei stattfindet reicht er allemal.
Ich habe weder hitzeprobleme mit einem der beiden, noch irgendwelche fiiiiieeeeep-geräusche. Auch schlieren gibt es keine jedoch sollte erwähnt sein das keiner von beiden höhenverstellbar ist.
Wenn jemand Fragen hat, einfach anschreiben ^^

Greetz,
Mörser out


----------

